# 1 1/2 Monate alte  Radeon R9 290 Gigabyte Winforce OC zu verkaufen



## Typhalt (10. Dezember 2014)

Servus, 

verkaufe meine R9 290 Gigabyte Windforce! Die Karte ist nicht mal 2 Monate alt, aber bekomme von meiner besten Freundin ne GTX 970 Geschenkt und daher brauche ich das gute Stück nicht mehr. 
Die Karte wird natürlich mit Rechnung verkauft und hat noch über 22 Monate Garantie. 
Die Karte läuft einwandfrei, hat auch kein Spulenfiepen o.ä. 
Da ich die Karte erst seit dem 1.11 habe will ich noch 230€ dafür haben. Die Karte ist ein absoluter Preis/Leistungs knaller. Für 230€ ist des kein Knaller mehr sondern ne Explosion 

EDIT: Bevorzugt ist natürlich Abholung, aber aktzeptiere auch Versand. Aber dann kommen zu den 230€ noch 6,90€ Versandkosten, selbstverständlich für den Versicherten Versand. 
Und es wird nur Überweisung auf mein Bankkonto aktzeptiert. Deshalb ist abholen für beide Seiten das sicherste


----------



## Typhalt (11. Dezember 2014)

So des hat sich erledigt, habe des Mädl überzeugen können die Karte lieber zu Verkaufen  

Also kein Verkauf mehr


----------

